

Vero Pro: 3D VR Hands in Oculus Rift - wildpeaks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Zj88BPJCY

======
wildpeaks
It looks like it's combining a thermal sensor and a 3D camera:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S6nKV3UJUQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S6nKV3UJUQ)

